# Live Nude Girls...



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Me and my buddy G-TEE-I
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

i think i just wet myself.............................Yes....Yes I did.....


----------



## dylan22 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Live Nude Girls... (Ultimatetaba)*

I want a red car now.
Your a3 somehow always looks longer than usual... probably an optical illusion because its real low.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sexxaaaayyyyyy! what wheels are on the GTI?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

Great showcase of lines on these two cars.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Autoart.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

nice nice!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

nice pics jason. i approve


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Many thanks.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Looks amazing Jason. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What suspension setup you running?
Oh and also what % tint? Any issue with da po-po?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_Looks amazing Jason. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What suspension setup you running?
Oh and also what % tint? Any issue with da po-po? 

Thank you. 
Running Koni coils. 35%F. 5%R. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

sick pics love both cars


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

red hawt


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

very nice! is the GTI's rear tires rubbing? looks like it has a slight negative camber on the rear..


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Live Nude Girls... (Ultimatetaba)*

Just those few inches down... gives it such a wide stance, I can't get over how dramatic of a difference it makes... I want!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Great showcase of lines on these two cars.

Yep.








Wetness.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Bezor)*

Where are the naked girls














In the car


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

thats my favorite A3 so far, and i saw the GTI earlier this week in the MKV forum and my mouth hit the floor.
both cars are beauties.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (maudi28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maudi28* »_very nice! is the GTI's rear tires rubbing? looks like it has a slight negative camber on the rear..

Not so slight actually...camber of -3 . Pics just don't show it. Wheels are seriously leanin like a cholo.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_Just those few inches down... gives it such a wide stance, I can't get over how dramatic of a difference it makes... I want!

This was a little after you drove by my house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
.....
Thanks for all the responses guys. It means a lot to me. I'll pass the compliments on to my buddy as well.
Aaanndd..the live nude girls..they were at my house gettin comfy while we were out doing a shoot.










_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 12:40 AM 5/1/2009_


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Awesome as usual....GTI makes me wanna trade in my '00







Tornado Red Golf


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*

MKV's are the sh**. My sister has one...w/ BBS CHs


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

DDDaaaaaaammmn


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

specs of wheels on gti, drool


----------



## G-TEE-I (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (BL-2-8P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BL-2-8P* »_specs of wheels on gti, drool 

Autoart VY's
19x8.5 et32
19x10 et41
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (G-TEE-I)*

Id be willing to rub one out with either one


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_Id be willing to rub one out with either one


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

nuttin honey


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

i will say tho, staggered wheels on fwd cars are lame.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_i will say tho, staggered wheels on fwd cars are lame.

my opinion..... WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO DO IT


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_i will say tho, staggered wheels on fwd cars are lame.

dont you know its all about the look? who cares if you have a car that doesnt turn or handle properly??!


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_
dont you know its all about the look? who cares if you have a car that doesnt turn or handle properly??!









yea!!! who cares if you cant rotate your tires and the tires that need the most grip are the THINNER tires LOLZ. you know if staggering on a fwd car worked, you'd have like 275's up front and little bicycle tires in the rear. but ya know - it just doesnt go down that way now does it.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

having owned a staggered setup on my last A3, i will never do it again. yeah it can look cool, but the tire rotation thing just sucks. plus if you get a flat, it really sucks.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Staggered setup FTW. DGAF what wheels the power's to.


----------



## nickytoxic (Apr 8, 2009)

good job, lovely


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Both cars look great. I love the Auto Art wheels.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Can't go wrong with t3h bewbiezzz.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

I know how much you guys hate pictures of hot cars...but I'm throwing up 2 more anyway..


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_I know how much you guys hate pictures of hot cars...but I'm throwing up 2 more anyway..


Yeah, you're a sick bastard that way








That first pic looks sweet. Love the matt black and glossy red combo...
Still like your A3 more though... although I have to admitt that I am a bit prejudiced on the subject.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

Awwww http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Seeing as you're from Vegas and are affiliated with Blacksheep, will we be seeing you at Wustefest?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

